# Singles Meet Ups



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


I missed the October one but wonder if there are any planned which I missed?


If not does anyone fancy a mini meet up before Xmas or in February and they do ideas on when, where and what to do are welcome.


xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

nothing 'official' planned as far as I am aware fraggles
I'm pretty booked up weekends until Xmas, and as I'm working that rules out week days
I am free between Xmas and New Year though, and January/February weekends are all good except Jan 12-13, so I'd be happy to meet up - can host here, or happy to come to London for soft play or something   
Always harder to organise winter meet ups with the miserable weather, but am sure we can find somewhere 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Suity

That would be lovely.

Sorry for delay in replying. Had a poorly baby for the last few weeks.

Nothing planned for the New Year yet. Can't believe Buster is one in a few weeks blimey how that has gone fast.

xxx


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

I would be really up for this as well!.

Havng only just heard about meet up's this is something I would really value.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Squiggleyhead where abouts are you? xx


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

The Midlands, Birmingham


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

you?


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi ladies

New thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=298571.msg5275368#msg5275368

Sharry xx


----------

